# The Luxor, Another New Pen Kit Using the Schmidt SKM-88 Click Mechanism



## magpens (Dec 11, 2019)

This kit, named the Luxor, is from William Wood-Write in Canada. . It just became available about three weeks ago.  It uses the Schmidt SKM-88.
This kit is the 4th commercial kit using the Schmidt Click Mechanisms ... as far as I know. . I have tried them all and I like this one from WWW the best.

Earlier this year there were 3 releases of similar kits.
1)  In about March PSI released the Duraclick EDC using the Schmidt SKM-88 mechanism
2)  A few weeks later, PSI released the Everday Classic using a different, but similar, Schmidt mechanism
3)  In about September, Berea released the kit called the Blade, which also uses the Schmidt SKM-88 mechanism

One criticism of the Duraclick is that the length of the metal clicker at the top end of the pen is not aesthetically attractive.

This latest kit, the Luxor, has the metal clicker partially recessed into the top end finial piece, and thereby somewhat overcomes that criticism.

Another attractive feature of the Luxor is the fluted nib design, which I rather like. . I also like the solid metal clip.

One possible drawback is that the Luxor, like the Duraclick, uses a plastic extension piece on the Parker refill, a little shorter than for Duraclick.
I think this could be eliminated easily on the Luxor by shortening the 2.78" long barrel by about 0.32", a rather small change.

Here are a couple of pics of the Luxor, which I  made yesterday. . One shows the refill extended, the other shows the refill retracted.


----------



## 1shootist (Dec 11, 2019)

I dig that blank


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks for the write up Mal. It is a nice looking pen.


----------



## Dieseldoc (Dec 11, 2019)

Mal: Nice looking kit. So it looks Like the SKM 88 Schmidt push button Patrick R and I have been using in our custom pen's is no secret any longer.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 11, 2019)

Very nice looking pen!


----------



## mark james (Dec 12, 2019)

Great info Mal - thank you.  Very attractive pen.


----------



## budnder (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks for posting this, Mal. I like the "wedding cake" look on top as a way of dealing with the mechanisms height.


----------



## pshrynk (Dec 12, 2019)

I like the look.  PSI also has an EDC called the Anvil with the Schmidt clicker in it.


----------



## magpens (Dec 12, 2019)

pshrynk said:


> I like the look.  PSI also has an EDC called the Anvil with the Schmidt clicker in it.



Brian,

Thanks for reminding me about the PSI Anvil kit. . I had forgotten about its fairly recent introduction .
The Anvil, like the Everyday Classic, uses the Schmidt SKM-192 clicker, which is similar to and smaller than the SKM-88 mechanism.

It is worth stating that both Schmidt clicker mechanisms, the SKM-88 and the SKM-192, can be purchased as individual parts from either of two US suppliers (Richard Greenwald LLC or Milan's Pen Parts), or presumably from the Schmidt company (Germany) directly.

Using either of these two mechanisms, it is possible to  make an "almost fully" customized click pen of unique design.

Having said that, it should be pointed out what the major difference between the two mechanisms is - the SKM-88 comes with a pre-designed and fully finished pushbutton integral to the mechanism, whereas the SKM-192 requires the pen maker to craft the actual button which can be styled to fit and match the pen design. .  For the Everyday Classic and for the Anvil, PennStateInd has added their own button design to the SKM-192.

With this heightened awareness of these Schmidt click mechanisms, pen makers like ourselves have opportunities for additional creativity.

The key incentives are the ease of use, the very high reliability, and the quietness of these mechanisms.

Welcome to the era of the bespoke ballpoint click pen ! . I don't like the term "bespoke", though, so let's just say "customized" instead !


----------



## scoutwookie (Dec 13, 2019)

I saw the Luxor and I'm contacting my Canadian relatives to smuggle some across the border as William Wood-Write doesn't ship internationally.  I'm hoping for a future US supplier to carry them.


----------



## scoutwookie (Dec 13, 2019)

And I'll have to add that the EDC Dura Click is my best seller.  All my police officer friends want one and I haven't heard any complaints from their use in the field.


----------



## howsitwork (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks for that Mal.

I fancy trying out clic type pens so got some EDC imported to UK.  Hope the other options are available soon, shouldn’t be an issue getting from Germany as they've really got internal EU shipping nailed down. Then the politicians mess it up of course !


----------



## magpens (Dec 15, 2019)

scoutwookie said:


> And I'll have to add that the EDC Dura Click is my best seller.  All my police officer friends want one and I haven't heard any complaints from their use in the field.


Since you posted a black pen, you might want to get some black SKM-88 click mechanisms from Richard Greenwald LLC
... Extra cost, of course, but may be appropriate


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 15, 2019)

Good to see other pens incorporating a better click mechanism. May come up with an overall winner yet.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 9, 2020)

if your like slimline pens and clickers  PSI  have slimline kits which have the SKM-88 clicker!  just finish 2 and would rate them high


----------



## magpens (Dec 9, 2020)

@johncrane 

Would this be the kit you are referring to, John ? .....  









						DuraClick Slim Chrome EDC Pen Kit
					

Our bestselling DuraClick EDC pen is now available in this slim, modern 7mm click style.  We included the same all metal Schmidt SKM-88 click mechanical assembly our customers love for its reliability and durability. Easy to turn with standard Slimline 7mm tubes. Includes a smooth writing with a Cro



					www.pennstateind.com
				




I haven't made any of those yet ..... mainly because they use a Cross refill, which I do not like. . Of course, all slimlines do but that is really unnecessary because a Parker refill will fit inside a 7 mm brass tube. . A little redesign and PSI could have done a great deed with the Parker inclusion.

Also, this design uses a spring in a weird mounting position. . I don't like this either ... not sure why ... must be some prejudice I have !!! LOL !
You have to have a spring to call it a clicker, and the operation of the SKM-88 click mechanism depends on the presence of a spring.

By the way, William Wood-Write now does international shipping if anybody is interested in buying a Luxor, which I think is the cats whiskers !

There's nothing in it for me to promote them or this particular pen kit, but for my money, the Luxor is the best kit of this type.

They now offer some new plating options. . Take a look at this one :






						Luxor push button pen kit blue titanium
					

Luxor push button pen kit. This single barrel pen features an ultra-reliable, all metal Schmidt SKM-88 click mechanism that is precision-engineered in Germany by Schmidt. Includes Parker-style ink refill. Uses mandrel A/7 mm, pen mill shaft 8 mm, drill 8 mm, and bushings BUSH-112A (not included).




					www.penblanks.ca


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 10, 2020)

I just recently used the Luxor for a pencil. I used a Schmidt pencil mech, but had to clip about 1 mm off the end to get it to work.
I know, no pic, it didn’t happen. I foolishly only took a couple of quick pictures. This one shows the pencil mech tip.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 10, 2020)

I no longer sell pens, but my past marketing experience, which consisted of successfully promoting my pen sales at my table, prompts me to make this suggestion. This click mechanism is obviously far superior to other offerings on the market. I would have a small visual display on the sales table featuring a sample of the mechanism mounted on a small pedestal , along with a close-up photo or two. Add a brief description of why a pen made using THIS mechanism is the very best available. This simple ploy would draw attention to the value, the "specialness" of my pen offerings made with the the SKM-88 (or 192). The design and build quality of this mechanism will grab people's attention, and justify a higher sales price for the pen. Up go your profits and sales!

Edit in: After writing the above, I had the idea of including an assortment of alternate click mech's, kind of as rubble below the featured mech. The idea is make them look like cheap trash by comparison. Caution! You will likely have other pens that use the NON-SKM mech's, so need to be ready to support those for sales also. The response would be that although different than the SKM type mech's, these other pens still have a quality mech...nothing like the 'junk' shown in this display.


----------



## magpens (Dec 10, 2020)

@SteveG 

Thanks for the suggestion, Steve !!

I appreciate the element of humor in your post !!  

I also appreciate the cautionary note about "backpeddle avoidance" !!


----------



## magpens (Dec 10, 2020)

@darrin1200 

Thanks for posting your Luxor pencil, Darrin !! . It looks very lovely indeed !! . Is that Thuya burl ?


----------



## darrin1200 (Dec 11, 2020)

No problem Mal. Yes it is Thuya.
A client wanted a rollerball and a pencil to go together. Although I don’t like the refill extension of the Luxor, it worked out well for converting to a pencil.


----------



## magpens (Dec 11, 2020)

@darrin1200 

I don't like the Luxor's plastic refill extension either. . 
I make little brass cylinders to replace the plastic extenders. . These are the same "effective length" and have a blind hole in one end.
I glue the brass one onto the end of the SKM center shaft so that it can't come off and get lost.


----------



## SteveG (Dec 11, 2020)

magpens said:


> @darrin1200
> 
> I don't like the Luxor's plastic refill extension either. .
> I make little brass cylinders to replace the plastic extenders. . These are the same "effective length" and have a blind hole in one end.
> I glue the brass one onto the end of the SKM center shaft so that it can't come off and get lost.


So...you took something that was perfect, and made it better!


----------



## jalbert (Dec 11, 2020)

All my Schmidt mechanisms I ordered from Greenwald  are in usps hell (and have been for the last 10 days) in DC somewhere, which is putting my Christmas gift plans to a halt.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 14, 2020)

magpens said:


> @johncrane
> 
> Would this be the kit you are referring to, John ? .....
> 
> ...


yes mate! thats it, if you like a light slim pen its very good.


----------

